# How to fix screw hole to reinstall screw and anchor



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a little slip the other day and ended up pulling on the curtains. It damaged one of the curtain rod brackets. The entire wall anchor came out and the hole is enlarged. It's a classic plaster wall.
I bought hollow wall anchors but the hole is wider than the head of the anchor. Do you have any suggestion to deal with this situation? I would prefer to not have to move the bracket by making new holes and have to cover the existing ones. 

I really appreciate your help here.

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It really needed to be attached to the wood trim or the framing around the window not in the plaster.
You could use a toggle bolt.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Drill out the hole and use toggle bolts or Wingits as pictured below


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

For situations where the existing framing doesn't have enough room for mounting brackets, I like to put some wood blocks outside the framing. This give you more room for mounting and often gives a better look for the window treatments. That and if you screw up it's easier to replace just a block instead of repairing the casing.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

iminaquagmire said:


> Drill out the hole and use toggle bolts or Wingits as pictured below


Hi Thanks for the tips. I think the principle of the toggle bolt or the wingits is the same as the hollow wall anchor. My challenge is finding something with a head bigger than the hole in my wall. It's about a half inche wide hole

Do you think I find wingits that would cover it?

Thanks


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

The bracket won't cover the hole? You could also fill the hole for the cosmetics.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

JasperST said:


> The bracket won't cover the hole? You could also fill the hole for the cosmetics.


Not it won't but that's not my concern. I mean the anchor head needs to cover the hole otherwise it slides right in and won't work. Do you know what I mean?

Pic of bracket attached.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

The toggle types expand behind the sheetrock so the hole size doesn't matter for function. Matching the screw head should be doable as well but the ones with the toggles probably won't match what you have.

Alternately, you could remount the bracket over an inch the same way and repair the holes. If anyone notices simply throw them out.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Your hollow wall anchor never worked in the first place because the plaster and lathe is thicker than drywall and it never expanded properly. Its probably better that way now since it never had a hold of the wall and you pulling it out didn't damage the wall more. The wingits would have too big of a head and would show behind that bracket. You can get different sizes of toggle bolts, which all go in the same way, expanding once pushed through the hole. As for matching the screws, if that's really a concern, you can get screws with the same head profile you have with a machine thread for the toggle bolts.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

iminaquagmire said:


> Your hollow wall anchor never worked in the first place because the plaster and lathe is thicker than drywall and it never expanded properly. Its probably better that way now since it never had a hold of the wall and you pulling it out didn't damage the wall more. The wingits would have too big of a head and would show behind that bracket. You can get different sizes of toggle bolts, which all go in the same way, expanding once pushed through the hole. As for matching the screws, if that's really a concern, you can get screws with the same head profile you have with a machine thread for the toggle bolts.


No, the hollow wall anchor actually worked. I used it on another bracket that has also broken. Worked fine. I got long anchors that would for up to 7/8" walls. The issue with that hole is that it's too wide now and the hollow wall anchor is sliding in the hole.

I don't care about matching screws. 

But what about if I fill the hole? Maybe with epoxy? and make a new hole?


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

This is to hang curtains, not bricks. If you wish to fill the hole and start over, regular spackle will work fine. I personally like Drydex or Durham's Water Putty, through Drydex is a lot easier to sand if needed. Can you explain your aversion to reusing the same hole with a toggle bolt instead of the same hollow wall anchors?


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

> Can you explain your aversion to reusing the same hole with a toggle bolt instead of the same hollow wall anchors?


A few things:

- I already spend $8 on a box of hollow wall anchors
- The only toggle bolt that might work is the wingbits and that black piece will be showing up and standing out behind the bracket. Maybe I can paint it?


----------



## ahrens (Apr 11, 2011)

We use these to hang ductless spilts at work


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

If you look at your original image of the hole:










There are two hairline cracks below the hole. Better make sure it's not going to crumble on you first.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...085?N=/Ntk-All/Ntt-toggle%2Bbolt#.Uo0t5MTs9vA

$2 and easier than patching. Youn end up with a hole not any bigger than is already there.

Alternatively, Hilti Togglers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC1ZuxuZ2PU

Or patch the hole with epoxy or Durham's Rock hard. You can drill that out and redo or go next to it. Or if you're patching and painting anyway, drill the hole out for the wingit and paint it your wall color so it doesn't show up behind the bracket. Or get a different bracket.


----------



## skuba (Jun 4, 2009)

iminaquagmire said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...085?N=/Ntk-All/Ntt-toggle%2Bbolt#.Uo0t5MTs9vA
> 
> $2 and easier than patching. Youn end up with a hole not any bigger than is already there.
> 
> ...


Thanks but none of the 2 options above would not work. As you can see on the picture the hole is about 1/2", so I would need a screw that has a head bigger than 1/2" or it will slide in. I have a pretty big hollow wall anchor and it slides right in already. The toggle bolt is not different than a hollow wall anchor in this case.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

skuba said:


> Thanks but none of the 2 options above would not work. As you can see on the picture the hole is about 1/2", so I would need a screw that has a head bigger than 1/2" or it will slide in. I have a pretty big hollow wall anchor and it slides right in already. The toggle bolt is not different than a hollow wall anchor in this case.


The toggle bolt will work.

The screw will NOT slide into the 1/2" hole.

First, you put the toggle bolt anchor into the hole, leaving may be 1/4" sticking out of the hole so it won't fall into the hole.

Second, you put the screw smaller than the 1/2" NOT into the anchor, but through the hole of curtain handle which is much smaller.

Third, you position the screw AND handle and thread the screw in.

As you thread the screw into the wall, the anchor behind the wall expands to catch the back side of the wall. The front side of the screw will NOT fall into the wall because the handle is in the way.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO55oYozlxA

You don't need a toggle bolt anywhere near this size but this will show you how to use one. You can see how your screw will go through the bracket first.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

nevermind....wont listen anyway


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

The snap toggle is the way to go. 
Hole is already a half inch..


----------

